# lathe bench



## eagle (Dec 23, 2005)

Does anyone have plans to build a bench to mount a full size wood lathe? Or at least info and tips on what to include or to watch for. How about the proper height.
Thanks I know I can count on this group.
John in South Dakota


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Eagle/John

I don't have any plans but I did make a quick drawing of the bench I made.

It had a off set so I could sit down if front of the bench and spend many hours using the lathe .

Hope it helps 
==========


----------



## DavePowers (Jun 8, 2006)

This is the stand/table I built.

http://bayareawoodturners.org/turnlnks.php?id=2


----------



## eagle (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks guys.....I think I'll incorporate ideas from both ....good info


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

John,

Here are a couple of shots of one I put together about 2 years ago. Perhaps you can get a few ideas off it. I have more pictures of it if you need them.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Bob N
That is a very sturdy looking bench for that lathe Bob.Good job, you won't get vibration either with that baby if you have the lathe bolted to the table. Real nice. Mitch


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Mitch,

That is an older picture with my first lathe which was a PSI. It has since been replaced with a Jet Mini VS and I do keep them bolted in place so get no vibration at all. Thanks for the comments on the bench/stand.


----------

